# When to stop adding water to dry kibble to soften?



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been feeding my 9 week old pup (now 10 weeks old) her kibble and adding some water to it to help soften it. At what age would I stop adding the water?

Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I never added water so I'd say you could stop anytime now


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My opinion is now. 

Let others with more knowledge, give you their suggestions.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't ever soften a puppy's kibble so I would say go ahead and stop now.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Fine to eat dry kibble


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I have always added warm water to my dogs food even as adults. Slows them down.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am the opposite. Always float kibble, it helps it expand before they eat it. My breeder who has been breeding for 30 plus years recommends it with kibble. It is believed that it can help with bloat to float the food. I am sure some will argue this and no one really knows for sure.


----------

